# Hen or roo?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Americana .. From a solid source. No hatcherys.. Hen or roo? 4.5 months old


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I'm no help with the too/hen thing but he/she sure is good looking.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I'm gonna say Roo because of all that red on the saddle feathers and bow, also the comb is awful pink. But That's just an opinion, and you know hat they say about opinions


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Lol! I can never tell .. I had one that I thought was a hen and he crowed at 9 months! Baha


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My vote is rooster with that tail. It looks like it's starting to grow up and over like a roosters tail. I have Americanas and I don't remember Cocky Rocky's comb coming up too fast, but that tail looks like a rooster.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I also agree roo. Where are his muffs?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Sheesh your right! Where the heck are the muffs? Have I been taken! I bought 2 Americana and 2 French marans. Hmmmm


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Are those legs green? You may have an Easter Egger Roo...


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Sheesh your right! Where the heck are the muffs? Have I been taken! I bought 2 Americana and 2 French marans. Hmmmm


I would say you have EE. General rule of thumb is any other spellings besides "Ameraucana", treat them as EE. Yours looks like 1/4 EE. My 1/2 (F1) EEs carry all Ameraucana traits with the exception of feather color. My 3/4 (F2) Ameraucana EE carry all Ameraucana traits. My 1/4 Ameraucana EE however hardly have any Ameraucana left in them. Occasionally colored legs, maybe a beard, maybe muffs, maybe the pea comb, etc. More mutts than anything, those 1/4s.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a roo, with the start to a great looking tail!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Awe man.. Nice bird but not sure i can do the slaughter if its a roo.. And thanks for the info! I love this site!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

It's a roo so pretty! He was pulling and mounting last night. Dang! Anybody want a sweet pretty ameracauna roo???


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

jennifer said:


> It's a roo so pretty! He was pulling and mounting last night. Dang! Anybody want a sweet pretty ameracauna roo???


** EE roo.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Lol! Yes ee.. Not what I paid for! Tempted to look up that breeder!!! Tell him what's up..


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you should, I try to keep some from each of my hatch to make sure my stock is breeding good, but that is not always possible. I know I would like the feedback. We have even started listing our Ameraucana as Ameraucana/EE, as we recently learned that all true Ameraucana, according to the Ameraucana Club, are solid colors. Not all of ours are, yet have the blue/green eggs, thus they are actually considered in the EE class.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I have always found it strange that the Ameraucana people don't consider a chicken,that was bred from to Ameraucana parents, that meet the breed standard, but the offspring doesn't, consider the offspring as just an EE. And they get rather pissy about the subject! Seems like it would just be a non show quality Ameraucana.....


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I have always found it strange that the Ameraucana people don't consider a chicken,that was bred from to Ameraucana parents, that meet the breed standard, but the offspring doesn't, consider the offspring as just an EE. And they get rather pissy about the subject! Seems like it would just be a non show quality Ameraucana.....


The face gives it away. Even purebred Ameraucana sometimes can throw a flaw. It's VERY hard to have purebred show quality and keep the gene pool large. I have off colors as well (silver, splash wheaten) but even those are purebred and can be labeled non-standard Ameraucana. You get off colors when breeding them together. But we can't claim them as our top stock because of their flaw. The most important aspect to the Ameraucana are the muffs and beard, and blue or slate legs. Anything off in those, is an automatic EE.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> The face gives it away. Even purebred Ameraucana sometimes can throw a flaw. It's VERY hard to have purebred show quality and keep the gene pool large. I have off colors as well (silver, splash wheaten) but even those are purebred and can be labeled non-standard Ameraucana. You get off colors when breeding them together. But we can't claim them as our top stock because of their flaw. The most important aspect to the Ameraucana are the muffs and beard, and blue or slate legs. Anything off in those, is an automatic EE.


On ours, we have the muffs, beard, leg color, but not a solid color. I actually prefer the pretty colors. But we still get flack, so, I just started listing them as "Ameraucana/Easter Egger". Since now I know better...


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

That's perfect!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Okay.. Well to be "frank" I just don't know any better to care. And if I'm being frank.. All I care about is a healthy bird who lays me colored eggs. I'm not a breeder but I am a gal who paid top dollar for a breeding chicken. I don't plan to breed and today I got a sweet egg!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Okay.. Well to be "frank" I just don't know any better to care. And if I'm being frank.. All I care about is a healthy bird who lays me colored eggs. I'm not a breeder but I am a gal who paid top dollar for a breeding chicken. I don't plan to breed and today I got a sweet egg!


Amen to that! My goal is to get all colors, but white in my basket, and customers cartons!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How about my chick Gandalf?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

It's cute!!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> How about my chick Gandalf?


How old is gandalf?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a roo...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Gandalf is about 8 weeks old. Our Hamburger was on a nest of about 15 eggs , the father is a EE not sure who the mother is. This one is very friendly and talks a lot!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

At 8 weeks Gandalf is a Roo!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I figured that! I always fall for the Roos!


----------

